# ...need a good recipie for "hot wings"...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I have several packages of large chicken wings and would like to create a dish of hot wings from some of them. Does anyone have a favorite recipie for making them either on top of the stove or baked?


----------



## Hapua1975 (Aug 29, 2013)

Sure, for best results wings should be fried in 350 degree oil for approximately 15-20 minutes. They will be done after 15, but I tend to leave mine in for an extra couple minutes as I like them crispy. Larger wings may take a couple of extra minutes as well. For the sauce you want to start with 1 part melted butter. To that you want to add 2 parts frank's red hot sauce. You can add more or less sauce to taste. You may also add honey to the sauce as well as ground cayenne pepper if you wish. A lot of recipes you find will call for the addition of vinegar, but I find that this just makes the sauce thinner and prevents it from sticking on the wings


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

I add corn starch to my flour usually 1 cup of CS to 1/2 cup of flour dredge my wings and shake off excess and fry in oil for 12 minuets or until as crisp as you like them .The CS makes them crispier than just using flour !And it hold up pretty good when you add the hot sauce !
I second the Franks hot sauce just none better !
I usually start off with 1 stick of butter and 1/2 to 3/4 cup of Franks and go from there until I get it as "hot" as I want it for that one meal time.
I also ALWAYS have Taters with my hot wings..
I use my mandolin to slice them paper thin but also have some thicker and fry until as crisp as I want them ..The taters are for soppin up the franks sauce ..LOL
This is the way I used to fix them on All You Can Eat Wing Night when I worked in the kitchen at a bar and oh my goodness did we go thru the wings and taters !


----------



## Hapua1975 (Aug 29, 2013)

aftermidnite said:


> I add corn starch to my flour usually 1 cup of CS to 1/2 cup of flour dredge my wings and shake off excess and fry in oil for 12 minuets or until as crisp as you like them .The CS makes them crispier than just using flour !And it hold up pretty good when you add the hot sauce !
> 
> Here in the Buffalo NY area it is criminal to add any sort of flour/breading to your wings. Wings cut in half with the tips removed, patted dry with a paper towel, and directly into the fryer. Served with carrot and celery sticks along with a side of bleu cheese dressing.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Here my oven baked ones, I know not tradional but they are very nice, and great when watching the superbowl etc, and I also do them in my pit BBQ hope this helps, MM


*Buffalo Wing&#8217;s Spicy*
*Oven Opinion*
*Â© By Mick Blake *


Ingredients
Wings
1kg chicken wings (about 12 wings)
3 Tbsp butter, melted
4 Tbsp Tabasco Original hot pepper sauce 
1Â½ Tbsp paprika
Â½ teaspoon salt
Â½ teaspoon cayenne pepper
Â½ teaspoon hot paprika 
Â½ teaspoon cumin powder
Â½ teaspoon coriander powder
Â¼ teaspoon black pepper


Celery & Carrot sticks (optional)


Blue cheese dip
Â½ cup sour cream
Â½ cup crumbled blue cheese
Â½ cup mayonnaise
1 Tbsp white wine vinegar 
1 clove garlic, minced
Â½ teaspoon white pepper


Method
Wings


Cut off wing tips (reserve for making stock if you wish these add lovely geliteni to the stock). Cut wings at the joint. Put chicken wing pieces in a plastic zip-lock bag. Set a side in fridge. Safety note: when cutting raw chicken it is best to use a cutting board reserved just for cutting raw chicken. 
Mix up marinade/rub by adding together melted butter, Tabasco sauce, spices. Pour all but 2 tablespoons of the marinade over the chicken pieces in the plastic zip-lock bag. Seal bag and let marinate in fridge for 6 hours. When marinating is finished, drain marinade and bin the bag.
Put wing pieces on the rack of a baking pan. Bake in 180Â°C for 35 minties them turn over now bake at 220Â°C until crispy about 15 to 20 mintues more 


Serve with Blue Cheese Dip and celery sticks. Makes approximately 24 pieces (about 12 appetizer servings).


Blue cheese dip


Combine dip ingredients - sour cream, mayonnaise, blue cheese, vinegar, and garlic - in a blender or food processor. Blend or pulse until smooth. Cover and chill up to a week.


----------



## WriterontheHill (Jan 10, 2014)

My Buffalo born husband is really touchy about REAL Buffalo wings. I learned early on that there are wings...then there are BUFFALO wings.

Look up Anchor Bar Wing Recipe. That's the original.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

WriterontheHill: Going to the Anchor Bar in Buffalo is on my short bucket list. I don't believe I haven't been there yet - my sister lives in West Seneca!

For a lighter, but meatier version: 
buy chicken thighs (normally a better value), remove the chicken skin, then marinate in your favorite Buffalo sauce overnight. Bake at 350 degrees until done, usually about 45 mins. Serve with celery and carrot sticks and copious amounts of bleu cheese dressing.


----------



## WriterontheHill (Jan 10, 2014)

Marilyn said:


> WriterontheHill: Going to the Anchor Bar in Buffalo is on my short bucket list. I don't believe I haven't been there yet - my sister lives in West Seneca!
> 
> For a lighter, but meatier version:
> buy chicken thighs (normally a better value), remove the chicken skin, then marinate in your favorite Buffalo sauce overnight. Bake at 350 degrees until done, usually about 45 mins. Serve with celery and carrot sticks and copious amounts of bleu cheese dressing.


I lived in the city for 10 years and never went! If you want to try the best burgers, hit Manny's on Seneca Street in South Buffalo, next to the Buzz n Bee. Bacon bleu cheese deluxe.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

If you're not heart-set on Buffalo style wings -- try Asian inspired. Marinate your wings overnight in teriyaki sauce, baking/frying until done, and then basting them with a sauce of equal parts siracha, unsweetened pineapple juice and honey. (If siracha is too hot for you - just use teriyaki and cut back on the juice & honey)


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Never baked mine.. Nor fry them.. They gotta be flame kissed.. always on the grill...

Then a bottle of Frank's Wing Sauce.. Or, half butter half Durkee's Hot Sauce.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Grilled hot wings get Louisiana Original or Texas Pete here. BBQ wings get Stubbs.

Buffalo wings are deep-fried, dipped in 1/2 butter & 1/2 Frank's Red Hot, baked quick to set the glaze, and then dipped again. Served with blue cheese, celery & carrot sticks, and cheesey steak fries to sop up the sauce 

"Buffalo Bites" get beer-battered, deep-fried, dipped, baked and dipped again... that way the sauce really sticks :thumb:


----------



## grogers (Feb 18, 2014)

when I make them, I toss them in cornstarch mixed with chili powder, cayenne pepper, coarse salt, black pepper, then put in fridge for about an hour to allow the starch to stick to the chicken, deep fry then dip in a mixture of butter and Louisiana Hot Sauce. 

someone once told me that thats how Hooters makes theirs. Im not sure, its just how my kiddos like it.
`gina


----------



## Lucky S Ranch (Feb 21, 2014)

My best wings have been when I grilled the wings.

No sauce before just grill on low for close to an hour for large frozen ones. Less time for fresh or small ones.

Make up the franks red hot and butter recipe. 

Then if you know your spices and herbs just start adding good stuff.

Things I add to it are dry onions, dry garlic, dry parsley, black pepper, a mix of other dry hot peppers, sometimes dry habanero  mix all that before you start the grill.

After the wings are done cooking place in large bowl and pour over the sauce and mix. Then enjoy.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

The Buffalo Wing turned 50 yesterday.

On the Yahoo! Food page they did a write up that included the actual Anchor Bar recipe.

I have had good luck with "Hot Wing Recipe #1" on AllRecipes.com 

Also on Yahoo! a week or so ago was a recipe I plan to try for an egg white wash for wings and legs. Says it keeps the skin cripsy even if you bake instead of fry.


----------

